# New engine thoughts? 455 vs...?



## slevin011 (Sep 22, 2012)

So, my dad and I bought a '66 GTO last summer before the Dream Cruise, but the previous owner did sort of a hackjob engine swap to a '73 Trans Am engine after he blew the original drag racing in high school. We're looking at doing our own engine swap this summer and doing it right this time. We have already spoken with a local shop who is willing to help us with most of the work and installation, but we're having some trouble deciding where to start. 

We were thinking about possibly getting a 455 from a '71 GTO to stuff under the hood; however, not really being mechanically saavy, we're not sure where to go after getting the block haha. What extra parts will we need to make it run and, if we can get the block for approximately $2,000, what sort of cost should we be looking at? Not including labor.

On the other hand, we were thinking about going the "hot rod" route and buying a pre-built, souped up engine similar to these:

400 Pontiac Crate Performance Engines, Pontiac Engines, Pontiac Performance

pontiac stroker engines, pontiac performance engines, 461 stroker engines

Any thoughts or insight are appreciated. I realize we may not know exactly what we're getting into, but we hope that we can learn relatively quickly and work together with our mechanic to get this done. 

Thanks :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Others will chime in. $2000 for a core Pontiac 455 is about $1000--$1500 too much. 455's used to be the cat's meow in an easy performance upgrade, but not anymore. A stroked 400 block is far superior in durability. Cheaper, too. What are your intentions with the car? Street cruiser, street strip, hot rod, race car, etc? I have two GTO's I've had for over 30 years: a 65 with a hopped up 389 and a '67 with a stock, de-tuned 400. I drive the '67 cruiser 95% of the time because of its good street manners and ability to run pump gas. The 389 has a wild cam, high compression, needs race gas, but really screams. There are several folks on this forum who have built stroker motors using highly acclaimed builders. The price varies. Jim Lehert of Central Virginia Machine Service is a good bet. Some of the links you posted are also something to consider. There is a hobbyist up in Michigan who builds mild 455's, and ebay's them. Nothing fancy, just solid, 400HP engines that last forever and bolt right in. For like $3500. Screaming deal. Tons of options, and congratulations for keeping your GTO a REAL Pontiac with a Pontiac engine!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep GeeTee he's up in Traverse city i believe. talked to him when i was building mine very knowledgeable on Pontiacs. OP, I am in Michigan near Metro Airport, have a standard bore 70' YS 400 i may be getting rid of, have complete motor w/6x heads. block has no ridge and the machine shop said it could be honed and re-built without boring. There was very little bearing wear, had them tap the oil galleys for plugs so it's ready to build. PM me for details if your interested.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Butler Performance also has a wide variety of Pontiac crate engines and rotating assembly's. Also great customer service.


----------

